# Sergei Lyapunov



## emiellucifuge

*Lyapunov*

Sergei Mikhailovich Lyapunov (Russian: Сергей Михайлович Ляпунов, Yaroslavl, November 30, 1859 - Paris, November 8, 1924) was a Russian composer and pianist.

After the death of his father, Mikhail Lyapunov, in Yaroslavl when he was about eight, Sergei, his mother, and his two brothers went to live in the larger town of Nizhny Novgorod. There he attended the grammar school along with classes of the newly formed local branch of the Russian Musical Society. On the recommendation of Nikolai Rubinstein, the Director of the Moscow Conservatory of Music, he enrolled in that institution in 1878. His main teachers were Liszt's former pupil Karl Klindworth (piano), and Tchaikovsky's former pupil and successor at the Conservatory, Sergei Taneyev (composition).

He graduated in 1883, more attracted by the nationalist elements in music of the New Russian School than by the more cosmopolitan approach of Tchaikovsky and Taneyev. He went to St. Petersburg in 1885 to seek Mily Balakirev, becoming the most important member of Balakirev's latter-day circle. Balakirev, who had himself been born and bred in Nizhny Novgorod, took Lyapunov under his wing, and oversaw his early compositions as closely as he had done with the members of his circle during the 1860s, now known as The Five. Balakirev's influence remained the dominant influence in his creative life.[1]

In 1893, the Imperial Geographical Society commissioned Lyapunov, along with Balakirev and Lyadov, to gather folksongs from the regions of Vologda, Vyatka (now Kirov) and Kostroma. They collected nearly 300 songs, which the society published in 1897. Lyapunov arranged 30 of these songs for voice and piano and used authentic folk songs in several of his compositions during the 1890s.[1]

He succeeded Rimsky-Korsakov as assistant director of music at the Imperial Chapel, became a director of the Free Music School, then its head, as well as a professor at the St. Petersburg Conservatory in 1911. After the Revolution he emigrated to Paris in 1923 and directed a school of music for Russian émigrés, but died of a heart attack the following year. For many years the official Soviet line was that Lyapunov had died during a concert tour of Paris, no acknowledgement being made of his voluntary exile.[2]

Lyapunov enjoyed a successful career as a pianist. He made several tours of Western Europe, including one of Germany and Austria in 1910-1911. From 1904 he also made appearances as a conductor, mounting the podium by invitation in Berlin and Leipzig in 1907.[3]

He is largely remembered for his Douze études d'exécution transcendente written in memory of Liszt. In the spring of 1910 Lyapunov recorded some of his own works for the reproducing piano Welte-Mignon (op. 11, nos. 1, 5, and 12; op. 35).
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Great composer! Love his 1st symphony..

anyone else?


----------



## Taneyev

Yes, I've the trascendental but also his wonderful violin concerto, a great sextet for piano and srings with double bass, and piano works, including his full F minor sonata. NO, no symphonics.


----------



## emiellucifuge

haha, you dont seem to enjoy many large scale symphonic works do you? I guess thats where we differ..


----------



## clavichorder

Balakirev's close friend and pupil Sergei Lyapunov was a pretty fine composer. I especially admire his transcendental etudes, excellent works that should be played alongside Liszt's transcendental etudes. He also wrote a very curious sonatina like the russian version of Ravel's.

My favorite transcendental etude is this one 



 It sounds a bit like Balakirev's Islamey in parts doesn't it?


----------



## DGatsby

Lyapunov certainly is a fine composer. I haven't heard all of his etudes, but I hear they're pretty great. Personally I would recommend his "Rhapsody on Ukrainian Themes Op.28" and his first symphony (especially the 3rd movement!)


----------



## clavichorder

Another neat transcendental etude, see what you think:





another recording


----------



## Taneyev

Recommended his unfinished violin concerto and his lovely piano and string sextet.


----------



## clavichorder

The old Lyapunov thread! I finally found the original. 

I really enjoy his Mazurkas and Preludes along with the Transcendental Etudes. He really was a very good composer, though behind his time and not always consistent in his brilliance, sometimes light salon stuff, sometimes hearty Russian warmth and brilliant pianism.


----------



## Taneyev

emiellucifuge said:


> haha, you dont seem to enjoy many large scale symphonic works do you? I guess thats where we differ..


 You're right. I'm a chamber and string concertos fan. Symphonics tired me. Too much noise for my taste. Give me a string quartet and I'll be very happy.


----------



## matsoljare

No idea, but this is what Lyapunov brings to mind for me....


----------



## clavichorder

matsoljare said:


> No idea, but this is what Lyapunov brings to mind for me....


That's quite an interesting thing. Its more modern looking than I would expect for Lyapunov's music, but his music is very liquid like and that is a very liquid looking...thing.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I have an Olympia disc which features his first symphony and an even earlier orchestral Ballade. It's a nice disc to listen to but strikes me as being a bit 'music-by-numbers' pre-Silver Age fodder. Perhaps the larger symphonic format didn't best showcase his talents unless I just happened to stumble upon an unfortunate choice of early works.


----------



## clavichorder

elgars ghost said:


> I have an Olympia disc which features his first symphony and an even earlier orchestral Ballade. It's a nice disc to listen to but strikes me as being a bit 'music-by-numbers' pre-Silver Age fodder. Perhaps the larger symphonic format didn't best showcase his talents unless I just happened to stumble upon an unfortunate choice of early works.


Lyapunov can be pale. His best stuff is for solo piano generally.


----------



## Guest

I've recently enjoyed his Piano Concerto #1, Piano Concerto #2, and Rhapsody on Ukrainian Themes, each one more beautiful than the last. The violin concerto was slightly less enjoyable for me. The Rhapsody on Ukrainian Themes has a quintessential Russian sound and may be my favorite.


----------



## Rhombic

Yes! People know this composer!
I just love his "Variations and Fugue on a Russian Theme" and, of equal importance to me, his fabulous, admirable First Symphony ohhhh bliss.


----------



## DeepR

I really like TE No. 6:


----------



## DeepR

^ Here's a new link to that Etude: 




I also enjoy his Barcarolle:


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Lyapunov's smaller-scale orchestral works haven't received much attention in this thread and IMO are well worth a listen. The symphonic poem "Zelazowa Wola", depicting Chopin's birthplace, is particularly atmospheric.


----------



## Fenestella

His Lezghinka.
Feel the impetus and intensity


----------



## TxllxT

Sergei Lyapunov - 12 Transcendental Etudes Op. 11 (LYAPUNOV'S 156TH BIRTHDAY TRIBUTE)















Sergei Lyapunov - Symphony No.1 in B-minor, Op.12 (1887)















Sergei Lyapunov - Symphony No.2 in B-flat minor, Op.66 (1917)















Sergey Lyapunov - Piano Concerto No. 1 in E flat minor Op. 4















Alexander Bakhchiev plays Lyapunov Piano Concerto No.2, Op.38


----------



## TxllxT

Sergei Lyapunov: Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 61 (complete)















Lyapunov - Hashish, Oriental Symphonic Poem Op. 53















Sergei Lyapunov - Solemn Ouverture on Russian Themes, Op.7 (1886)















Sergei Lyapunov - Żelazowa Wola, Symphonic poem, Op.37 (1909)















Sergey Lyapunov - Rhapsody on Ukrainian Themes / Рапсодия на украинские темы


----------



## TxllxT

Sergei Lyapunov ‒ Piano Sonata, Op.27















Sergei Lyapunov - Nocturne Op. 8 (audio + sheet music)















Sergei Lyapunov - 7 Preludes Op. 6 (audio + sheet music)






Sergei Lyapunov - Reverie du soir Op. 3 (audio + sheet music)






Sergei Lyapunov - Tarantella Op. 25 (audio + sheet music)






Sergei Lyapunov - Fetes de Noel Op. 41 (audio + sheet music)






Sergueï Lyapunov (1859-1924) : Sextuor en Sib mineur Op. 63


----------

